# Kent Narrows



## mungk (Jul 11, 2013)

Was at Kent Narrows on Sat night. Was hoping to get some striper action but nothing. I did see two guys leave with a nice size blue. And there was another gentlemen that was landing what I think were white perch consistently. I don't know what he was using but it seemed to be working. 

btw SPSP was slow as well. Overall not a productive trip.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

mungk said:


> And there was another gentlemen that was landing what I think were white perch consistently. I don't know what he was using but it seemed to be working.


Thanks for the report. Either grass shrimp or razor clams. My bet is grass shrimp.


----------



## Got 'em (May 13, 2009)

hopefully it wasn't too windy at KN. When it starts blowing down there the wind howls.

Bluefish? that's cool to here that they caught some down there. 

I assume that you were tossin' lures? by the sloping embankment near the old bridge or on the wooden walkway?

with one side of KN closed, it wasn't too crowded?


----------



## mungk (Jul 11, 2013)

Wasn't as crowded as in the summer. We tried both areas, the bulkhead and underneath the bridge. The guy catching the perch was working a lure on light tackle. I was using a bucktail and then switched to a mepps no. 3.


----------



## Got 'em (May 13, 2009)

sweet.

The guy that was catching perch I assume was near the boat landing area?

Did you see/hear any rocks breaking?


----------



## mungk (Jul 11, 2013)

guy catching the perch was at the bulkhead area by the police boats. I didn't see any rocks breaking but there were some boats anchored under the bridge. When they packed it in is when we decided to pack it in too. I figured they had the fish finder radar and knew best.


----------



## FishingKid (Nov 7, 2011)

Anyone heading to kent narrows tonight?


----------



## Got 'em (May 13, 2009)

@FishingKid

did you venture out last night? any luck?


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

Hear its hard fishing there


----------



## FishingKid (Nov 7, 2011)

Yes My Dad And I. Nothing but dinks for us , although we did see one keeper caught at 18"


----------



## bendependent (Jun 19, 2009)

Is this the spot by the marina on kent narrows road?


----------



## Got 'em (May 13, 2009)

@dallison It's a tough place to fish.

If you're soaking bait anywhere near the bridge pilings, be wary of the plethora of snag monsters down there. Lure fisherman, have just the same amount of snags as well.

Current rips through there like none other and wind picks up quite often. 

@bendependent
most often, users will be talking about near the bridge on the west side(east is closed. *can anyone still confirm that?*) or they will be referring to fishing spots further down near the marina which will usually hold less rockfish but more White Perch, Spot, Croaker and other assorted panfish.

In this case, I believe this thread is referring more to the bridge area near the boat launch.


@FishingKid

Where y'all fishing the planks again? Gotchas?
you know what the guy who caught the keeper was using? I assume he was in the same area as you?


----------



## FishingKid (Nov 7, 2011)

Got 'em said:


> @dallison It's a tough place to fish
> 
> If you're soaking bait anywhere near the bridge pilings, be wary of the plethora of snag monsters down there. Lure fisherman, have just the same amount of snags as well.
> 
> ...


Yes we are reffering to the west side of the bridge. We were fishing off the planks Throwing gotchas , And topwater.


----------



## Got 'em (May 13, 2009)

Sounds good. I hope no one was fishing the east side...It's a shame that side is closed too...

I hope to get out there in next few weeks. The water temps and tides will get real good soon.


----------



## BlueHwy (Sep 1, 2009)

I was thinking about hitting the KN. I like it when it is colder. Don't know if it matters to the fish, but there are fewer people to contend with.

Why is the east side closed? Construction or something else?


----------



## Got 'em (May 13, 2009)

East side is closed because a few select individuals could not clean up for themselves or did act in an accommodating manner for local residences utilizing the walkways...

http://www.myeasternshoremd.com/new...702-496a-11e2-8e06-0019bb2963f4.html?mode=jqm


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

There is a small spot that is off of the boardwalk on the east side ... can we fish it?


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Went down sat. morming tide falling fast and got no bites.


----------



## Got 'em (May 13, 2009)

Stinky_Pete said:


> There is a small spot that is off of the boardwalk on the east side ... can we fish it?


Stinky, I am not sure  My understanding is that the whole East side is closed off. I know that even that patch near the old KN bridge has been littered with trash as well in the past...




surfnsam said:


> Went down sat. morming tide falling fast and got no bites.


surfn, how early Sat morning? I assume there weren't too many people out there? What kind of lures did you try out?


----------



## fishingadam95 (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll be there tonight. Have been catching a lot of keepers on the incoming tide.


----------



## mungk (Jul 11, 2013)

Goodluck and let us know how you do.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Got 'em said:


> Stinky, I am not sure  My understanding is that the whole East side is closed off. I know that even that patch near the old KN bridge has been littered with trash as well in the past...
> 
> 
> 
> surfn, how early Sat morning? I assume there weren't too many people out there? What kind of lures did you try out?


I was there before dawn. I used superspook Jr. and Paul brown top waters and Bucktails. A guy in a boat up by the pilings wasn't doing anything either. Incoming tide much better.


----------



## UglyStickIT (Aug 1, 2012)

Ill be there tomorrow morning I need some perch action


----------

